# Sewer Solution



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Saw this in a camping magazine and just wondered if anyone had seen or tried it.

Sewer Solution web page

Sounds like a interesting idea but.....

Anyone see any problems?


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Andy somebody here has one, I don't recall who it was though. If you need to dump at home seems like it might be a good solution.


----------



## illinoisboy (Jun 11, 2004)

Andy- fixjet has one of these macerating units and has said he likes it for use at home. Here is the thread tired of cleaning the black tank


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Quikie Flush here. So far so good and it wasn't that expensive. The pumps look like they are big $$

Thor


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Thanks for the link back to the other thread that talked about the Sewer Solution. I must have read over it when I was doing searches on tank flushing.

I was mainly concerned what you would do if the pump outlet plugged due to an improperly disposed of item (item description withheld but I think you know what I mean).


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I know exactly what you mean, having kids you mean a Lego right?


----------



## fixjet (Jan 19, 2004)

Andy, yes I have a sewer solution. I bought it to use at home when I use the camper somewhere with no dump station. I don't use it at the campsites because it is slow. It take about 20 minutes to dump the tank, but it does work very well. It comes with a 10 foot hose but I added 40 foot of commercial grade water hose (3/4 inch) to reach my sewer cleanout. I don't carry it with me on the road, I leave it at home. If I dump at the campground I use a flush king if time permits but if not I don't sweat it and rinse out at home with the sewer solution. If you have a sewer clean out you can use it's a good item to have. I would buy it again. I'll use it again this weekend after my snowmobile club's races as we don't have a dump station at our race track.

Dan


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

We received a Camping World flyer and the Sewer Solution was advertised in it. I'm looking at it for a slightly different use. Our situation is that our gray water tank fills up far more rapidly than our black water tank (I suppose that's the case for most folks







). We bought one of those blue portable tanks (holds about 25 gallons, I think) with 2 wheels on the end and a hook for the hitch. However, the end of the sewer drain on the Outback is lower than the top filling neck on the blue tank. We were thinking perhaps this guy would allow us to pump the gray water into the blue tank for transport to the dump station vs. having to move the whole trailer.

I'm not trying to flush the gray water tank, or to pump uphill or across great distances, but just to the blue tank sitting on the "pad" next to the trailer. Or will I just end up with a hose full of gray water and have to lift it up and empty the hose hand-over-hand to the blue tank?

My other thought was to run the trailer up onto some blocks (for the duration of our stay) to gain some height so I could easily dump into the blue tank. For this method, the hose length would only need to be a foot or two long at the most. But now the trailer would be higher up and I would probably need blocks for each of the stabilizer pads too.

Any other ideas?







I would prefer not to have to move the trailer just to drain the gray water tank.

Thanks.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Herbicidal said:


> We received a Camping World flyer and the Sewer Solution was advertised in it. I'm looking at it for a slightly different use. Our situation is that our gray water tank fills up far more rapidly than our black water tank (I suppose that's the case for most folks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe you could replace the cap on the discharge pipe with that kind you hook a garden hose to and just use one of those cheap drill pumps that you can buy.

The kind that has a shank for the drill to turn the pump...I imagine if all you are moving is water, it should do the job. It may take longer than you want it to though...









Just a thought.

Steve


----------



## srlaws (Mar 14, 2005)

Hi Andy, Iâ€™ve got the Sewer Solution. It really works great and I use it at about half of the places we go camping. I bought it after staying at two campgrounds that the sites had been leveled too often without adding more gravel that the sewer taps were higher than my drain. Even though it takes a great deal longer to drain your tanks, it is perfect for the campsites that have sewage hook-up too high for good drainage. The Sewer Solution will actually push everything uphill if needed and in all the times Iâ€™ve used it has never gotten stopped up. This is one camping gadget that Iâ€™m actually glad I purchased.

Steve


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Herbicidal said:


> the end of the sewer drain on the Outback is lower than the top filling neck on the blue tank.


Herb,

I feel your pain! We have found that the axle flip did wonders solving that problem once and for all. I get flow out of that hose now that will knock your socks off!







Your pump is probably cheaper, but if the flip is anything you have been considering anyway...

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Not sure that the sewer solution would be a good idea for filling a blue tote.
If i understand how they work, water pressure is required from a water source.
Seems to me that the blue tote would be half full of fresh water and half gray water.
I could be wrong, but I think a macerator pump may work better in this application.


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> Herbicidal said:
> 
> 
> > the end of the sewer drain on the Outback is lower than the top filling neck on the blue tank.
> ...


When I am draining my black tank, I generally keep it away from my socks....or any other article of clothing.








(Sorry, couldn't resist)

Bob


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

Katrina said:


> Not sure that the sewer solution would be a good idea for filling a blue tote.
> If i understand how they work, water pressure is required from a water source.
> Seems to me that the blue tote would be half full of fresh water and half gray water.
> I could be wrong, but I think a macerator pump may work better in this application.
> [snapback]130210[/snapback]​


I think you are correct. Maybe I just need a 4' section of hose or less (so it's easy to manage), attach it to the drain on the trailer and the other to the blue tote, let it fill most of the way, turn off the gray water and hand-over-hand dump the remaining water in the hose into the blue tote and call done. Repeat as necessary. Still easier than moving the whole darn trailer to the dump station.

I guess I was trying to find a hi-tech way to solve a low-tech problem.









Thanks for the feedback everyone!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Herb
Can you use a elbow on the discharge pipe and have it on the side it would give you a few inches to play with and then a short hose to the tote
Just a thought

Don


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

I have observed one of these at work -- since it has a clear end to it.







I can say it did it's job and broke up and pushed the stuff down the 3/4" hose, but I wonder about leaving stuff in the black tank. Using this device you are losing the opportunity for a quick "release" of the black tank, which is useful in dragging all the solids out of the tank along with the water. I would think it would need to be used in conjunction with some other flushing device. The "head" on it rotates so you can aim the stream back up into the discharge pipe, but I don't know how effective that would be when you have the 90 degree bend from the discharge to the tank.


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

GoVols said:


> The "head" on it rotates so you can aim the stream back up into the discharge pipe, but I don't know how effective that would be when you have the 90 degree bend from the discharge to the tank.
> [snapback]130309[/snapback]​


I have the Sewer Solution and use it the majority of the time when dumping my tanks. The back flush feature works very well - you'd be amazed (or disgusted







) by the stuff that comes out with the back flush.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

W4DRR said:


> PDX_Doug said:
> 
> 
> > Herbicidal said:
> ...


Darn you Bob...I was soooo really to jump all over this, but you bet me to it.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I, too, have a sewer pump, but, alas, I'm usually sitting on it.









Mark


----------



## Dupper (Jul 19, 2006)

I have seen this in the CW catalog and I am probably going to get this. Apparently this only takes minutes to empty both tanks. Just thought I would share

Flojet Macerator Pump Kit


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

Dupper said:


> I have seen this in the CW catalog and I am probably going to get this. Apparently this only takes minutes to empty both tanks. Just thought I would share
> 
> Flojet Macerator Pump Kit


I have one, and they are good to have for those times you need to dump at home, or anywhere there is no dump station.
*BUT* they require several dump-backflush-dump cycles to really clean the tank. The flow isn't there like it is when dumping at a dump station....and it is flow that clears the tank of solids.
My $0.02 worth, anyway.

Bob


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

I ended up going the really cheap route. I bought a 5' length of sewer hose to go to the blue tote. However, on our last camping trip, we made it the whole 4 days without needing to dump the gray tank, so, it still remains to be seen if this will work for me.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

Camping Fan said:


> GoVols said:
> 
> 
> > The "head" on it rotates so you can aim the stream back up into the discharge pipe, but I don't know how effective that would be when you have the 90 degree bend from the discharge to the tank.
> ...


We have it too, Rick says yeah, it takes longer but he likes it.Course, we haven't used any other device either! we do the toilet wand thing too.It's amazing, you may think your tank is clean, but after we "wand it", there is evern more um, stuff coming thru that you see with the window.When the water finally runs clear, then we are done. When we got the trailer delivered to us, if we hadn't had the window, we would never have known just how poorly it was maintained. The window allowed us to see (not being gross here folks) it wasn't clean.We completely filled the tank 5 times that day with hose thru the window before it ran clear, the stuff obviousely was caked in there and baked on! ewwwww!







but it's the truth!


----------

